# ASUP Strike Suspended - News Update & Details



## Vunderkind (Jul 12, 2014)

*



The strike has been ongoing since October last year. 
*
The Academic Staff union of Polytechnics, ASUP, has suspended its ten month old strike. The strike, which began in October, was suspended today, Saturday after the National Executive Council, NEC, meeting of the union held in Abuja.

The National Publicity Secretary of ASUP, Clement Chirman confirmed this while briefing the Premium Times newspaper. 

All striking lecturers have been directed to resume work Tuesday. 

The ASUP/NEC meeting was held two days after the meeting with the new minister of Education, Ibrahim Shekarau, who was recently sworn in (on Wednesday) by the president. 

Details will follow shortly


----------

